# Racism at RASP/75th



## ASYED01 (Jun 29, 2018)

Hello!

This question is in no way meant to stereotype anybody in the military. However, as with the United States as a whole, there is a problem facing out nation of racism. I was wondering if there is a culture of racism or discrimination at RASP or in the regiment. For instance, I know that IF you make it through RASP, the cadre can not let you into the regiment simply because "they don't like you" could they "not like you" because you are brown or carry a Muslim name? I'm asking because I am a prospective 68W with an Option 40 contract. I am also a half Puerto-Rican, half Pakistani Muslim. I was born in the United States and I love this country, unfortunately however, people still judge me by my skin tone and name, and I'm not going to lie, I'm a little worried about what will happen once I get to Ft. Benning or even the Army in general.

Thank you all!


----------



## Grunt (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm going to chalk up the reasoning behind many of your posts as being due to your youthful age. I am hoping that you did some digging into being a Ranger and noted that there are flavors of every kind within their ranks. I suspect that some even deeper digging would reveal that some of their standouts are people of various ethnicities. 

Don't make race an issue before it is -- if it ever was -- in your case. Enter the Army and be the best Soldier you can be and that will open doors for you regardless of race. 

Now, go read, exercise, and then drive on....


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 29, 2018)

And practise your Spanish and whatever dialect your parent speaks from Pakistan. Those are important in today's world.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 29, 2018)

Stop worrying about the excuses you’re going to use if you don’t make the cut, and start doing the kinds of things you need to do to be successful in the program.


----------



## CDG (Jun 29, 2018)

If you're that worried about it, stay home.  Otherwise, grow the fuck up.  Youth isn't an excuse as far as I'm concerned.  This is a dumb question, and you're showing how far out of the game your head is by even asking it.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 29, 2018)

If you're a sensitive person, you might be trying to go down the wrong road.


----------



## AWP (Jun 29, 2018)

This thread has all the value of a Venezuelan Bolivar.


----------

